# How not to do plumbing



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

It's a 12 minute video, I only watched the first couple minutes but this is a handyman trying his best. 

http://youtu.be/yu3qXjldqeo


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I couldn't take it. Mr. Hack... You go girl


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

@3:36, wow ever heard of weep holes, i guess not


----------



## sjaquay (Jan 13, 2013)

whats sad is people will actually watch these idiots and do what they say, with zero repercussions if someone has problems, but if we told someone to do it like this, we would get in serious crap.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Bayside500 said:


> @3:36, wow ever heard of weep holes, i guess not
> 
> How to Install a Custom Waterproof Shower Base & Drain Assembly Cleveland Columbus Cincinnati - YouTube


I like the picture there, where they offset the vent 90deg, way below the overflow level of the fixtures. Not to mention, the water fall of purple primer, on the washer stand pipe.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I like when he glues the PVC liner piece around the threaded piece he cut off the drain and says "that's how you make a waterproof seal, just make sure you use A LOT of glue"

HACK


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

He so proud!!! Use a sch 80 nipple moron


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> It's a 12 minute video, I only watched the first couple minutes but this is a handyman trying his best.
> 
> http://youtu.be/yu3qXjldqeo


 






Ahh hello! Ever heard of a level?.....wrapping a strip of pvc pan liner around threads? Threads that are not meant to be glued!


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I will never understand installing the shower valve way in the back of the shower where it is hard to reach... do people like a cold blast of water ???


----------

